# Are plants beneficial to fish?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Besides making your tank look good,do plants give something to fish besides hiding places?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

They eat nitrate


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

nitrates in my tank are at 10ppm. How much does it affect the fish?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

1rhom said:


> nitrates in my tank are at 10ppm. How much does it affect the fish?


10PPM nothign to worry about. I believe you want to keep them below 80 ppm or so. Read some where high levels can cause HITH. If you have any nitrates your palnts arent able to suck them all up so getting more plants can help or increase water changes to reduce nitrates.


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

absolutley!! they eat no3, po4 and also give oxigen in the daytime to fishes, they help again algae grown, give to fishes a natural habitat and less stress.


----------

